# Best dog video I've ever seen



## Alex (18/3/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (19/3/16)

Saw a video earlier of this dog painting his name on a canvas!!!


----------



## zadiac (19/3/16)

Really amazing. And I can see this dog enjoys everything he's doing. I love it.


----------



## PrenessaM (19/3/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Saw a video earlier of this dog painting his name on a canvas!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

